# best formatting software?



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2007)

can anyone recommend formating software? i know i can do it with the windows install DVD but im looking for something independent of that which i can put onto a bootable CD. the goal is something i can boot to and run with a simple dos command that would low level format the drive.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2007)

What about GParted?

http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php

Otherwise, you could try the bootable utility from your hard drive manufacturer's website.


----------



## watts289 (Aug 9, 2007)

DBAN

http://dban.sourceforge.net/


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Aug 9, 2007)

Dunno how anyone hasn't posted this one already.

Active Killdisk

I use It all the time on rigs beyond virus recovery.....and wiping sensitive data.


----------

